# Investigator: Private ambulances put patients at risk



## bill williams (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.wkyc.com/news/article/266484/45/Investigator-Private-ambulances-put-patients-at-risk


----------



## leoemt (Nov 2, 2012)

bill williams said:


> http://www.wkyc.com/news/article/266484/45/Investigator-Private-ambulances-put-patients-at-risk



Seriously? This sounds like someone has an agenda against private ambo's. 

I have no doubt that there are some shady companies out there. I also have no doubt that their may be other reasons as to what is going on. 

I have seen numerous fire departments that were just as incompetent. Recently some public EMS providers have been getting in trouble for fraud and other legal issues. 

I am curious to know how the woman who was allegedly dropped came to make the statement that the EMT's violated protocol? Our protocols don't state anything about lifting patients. 

Having done real investigations myself, I don't put much faith in the news nor their so called "investigators."


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 2, 2012)

Styling, Tina from AMR. Way to blow your company's public image.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe if you she didn't eat herself into 350pounds of obesity they wouldn't have dropped her. If we are going to point fingers lets jut cut straight to the root of the problem... 

I can't stand people sometimes.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Maybe if you she didn't eat herself into 350pounds of obesity they wouldn't have dropped her. If we are going to point fingers lets jut cut straight to the root of the problem...
> 
> I can't stand people sometimes.



I don't understand how she remembers saying "don't drop me" "don't drop me" and then says all I remember was waking up on the ground in the cot. She provided a pretty detailed description of what happed before she woke up.:blink:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2012)

Just more inflammatory garbage. This sort of stuff covers up real reporting of the real trouuble.
Hallmark of an absence of modern adult freporting: citing totals and not reporting on even the median infractions per company, much less reporting how many the worst had. Maybe a pie chart?
The shot where you can't see the driver the reporter is purportedly talking to....the reporter could be asking for directions and the whole thing is a voiceover. Not saying it is, but another exaple of shakey telereporting.

And someone needs to tell the female intro that botox is a dangerouas neurtotoxin and can have permanent effects on the nerves of the face.

Why do I keep looking at these links??:glare:


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 3, 2012)

A quick glance at our state's disciplinary action page shows nearly as many citations against public entities as privates. Someone has friends in the IAFF.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 3, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> A quick glance at our state's disciplinary action page shows nearly as many citations against public entities as privates. Someone has friends in the IAFF.


It sure would appear that way. 

 However, on a side note... I think most of us would rather work for a government agency vs a private company. Mainly because of the pay and benefits. Especially a 3rd party non FD municipal agency ran by the city or county.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 3, 2012)

I would not say it is an IAFF agenda.

I am from that area and have actually worked for a couple of those agencies for a very short time. 

They are all a menance and a threat to the health and safety of patients. 

While I will avoid posting their shamful acts by name. 

I have driven trucks that had the bumpers held on by oxygen tubing. 

I have seen not only expired drugs, but ET tubes in expired packing that were literally black. 

Some of these companies actually "renamed" themselves to get out of being affiliated with serious past transgressions.

It is truly better to die at home than have to rely on any private ambulance company in Northeast Ohio.

The whole IFT system there is nothing but a giant medicare sink.

Drunk drivers, drunk mechanics, bald tires, absent medical equipment, falsifying documents for payment, working conditions so bad you wouldn't find them in China.

Don't get me started on the level of the providers. I have seen paramedic supervisors that filed missing narcotic reports because they didn't know that the morphine vial dose and concentration was different from the versed because the vials looked alike.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2012)

*The Peepul Want To Know:*

But besides that, what's REALLY wrong about their EMS care? Bad hair? Chipped nails?    h34r:

Private company I worked for, mosty IFT's, I once had the pedestal of the front compartment's passenger side seat come off the floor because the sheet metal had torn away from the bolt heads, I and the seat were being held in place by the seatbelt until I went to leave the vehicle. But not in Ohio.


----------



## Martyn (Nov 3, 2012)

None of Americare's BLS ambulances in Tampa have defibrillators, believe it or not it is NOT a state requirement in Florida for BLS ambulances to carry them. Luckily none of my patients had heart problems that would warrant a defib's use


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 3, 2012)

Martyn said:


> None of Americare's BLS ambulances in Tampa have defibrillators, believe it or not it is NOT a state requirement in Florida for BLS ambulances to carry them. Luckily none of my patients had heart problems that would warrant a defib's use



HAHA wow!


----------



## Porta (Nov 3, 2012)

Martyn said:


> None of Americare's BLS ambulances in Tampa have defibrillators, believe it or not it is NOT a state requirement in Florida for BLS ambulances to carry them. Luckily none of my patients had heart problems that would warrant a defib's use



Florida? Fitting!!


----------



## BEN52 (Nov 5, 2012)

That story was horribly reported and full of half truths. I am from the area and have worked for one of the companies in question. 

On the issue of "ambulances" with unlicensed personnel, they were referring to ambulates not ambulances. 

As far as the woman who was "dropped", she filed a lawsuit and lost initially and on appeal. As far as the "old" crew members, I know the crew personally and they are far from old. Not only is that ladies claim baseless, but it was several years ago as well. I spent several years with that company. Are they the greatest? No. Are they the worst? No. They provide adequate care with adequate equipment. Their employee group is varied as is any private service. What is really biased is comparing ambulance board violations with fire departments as fire departments in Ohio are not inspected. Their is a perception in North East Ohio that a fire department with a big *** new ambulance and a Lifepak 15 automaticaly equates to good care...


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 5, 2012)

BEN52 said:


> That story was horribly reported and full of half truths. I am from the area and have worked for one of the companies in question.
> 
> On the issue of "ambulances" with unlicensed personnel, they were referring to ambulates not ambulances.
> 
> As far as the woman who was "dropped", she filed a lawsuit and lost initially and on appeal. As far as the "old" crew members, I know the crew personally and they are far from old. Not only is that ladies claim baseless, but it was several years ago as well. I spent several years with that company. Are they the greatest? No. Are they the worst? No. They provide adequate care with adequate equipment. Their employee group is varied as is any private service. What is really biased is comparing ambulance board violations with fire departments as fire departments in Ohio are not inspected. Their is a perception in North East Ohio that a fire department with a big *** new ambulance and a Lifepak 15 automaticaly equates to good care...



If you are talking about Ohio ambulance, formerly Hillcrest, everything that article reported was true. I also know this company personally and a lot of its rather colorful history. 

I venture it is only because of exceptionally skilled lawyers its management hasn't wound up in prison.

But I am sure its day will come again.


----------

